# green drainage from my goats eye?



## Vicki (May 26, 2011)

went out this morning and one of my goats is having a crusty green drainage from one of her eyes...any thoughts on what this may be and if I should call the vet?


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Are you feeding alfalfa? Crusty green _can_ be from that, clear drainage attracts hay & dirt. Just throwing it out.
I'd put some saline solution in her eye reardless. If you think there's infection a drop or two of pen g or la 200 without the needle or some kind of eye ointment will help.


----------



## Vicki (May 26, 2011)

yes I am feeding alfalfa...does that cause eye drainage in goats? or do you think some of the alfalfa got in her eye? I cleaned it with some vetericyn...and seperated her from my other goat for now...just got my other goat bred , I've read you shouldnt give them anything during the first month of pregnancy so I hope she doesnt catch it...I only have 2 and both have been healthy...I do have a cat my son got from the pound with an eye infection that I cant seem to get cleared up...I will try the penicillin in the eye...I've done that with my cows in the past for pink eye and it did work....dont know why I didnt think of that ! Thank you so much


----------



## FrogTacos (Oct 25, 2011)

Mix up a nice cup of chamomile tea, let it cool then use the bag to dip in the tea and squeeze it into the eye. Several times a day.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

She may have some drainage, the alfalfa just soaks up anything in that crease below the eye.
She'll probably be just fine with a few of your treatments.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Clean it well (hot pack with warm, wet cloths if it's particularly crusty), apply neosporin, and keep an eye on it.

If it doesn't improve in a day or two, it might be a good idea to have the vet out to look at it.

Keep us posted, okay?


----------



## Vicki (May 26, 2011)

thanks for all the input...you guys are great:thumb:


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

A weak Boric Acid solution makes a good eyewash too


----------

